# Stress Relief



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

For greater stress relief... two cleavers.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I wanna know how the hell you used the cleaver to form the ground pieces into the two formed pieces on the right??? _DAMN!!!_
Trying to figure it out... is stressing me out. :~)


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm stressed about how the photos got reversed. And I fully intend to get another cleaver in the very near future.

mjb.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Perhaps that’s a Southern Hemisphere cleaver being used in the Northern Hemisphere... hence the reversal. Cutlery Coriolis effect.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Simple. 
L: This is your brain on drugs....
R: This is your brain on a cutting board.


----------



## alisondozon (Sep 26, 2018)

Tnx for greater stress relief idea. 
I'll try once.


----------

